# Can i open a canadian bank account from ireland????????????????



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello again members,

I am trying to figure out If I can open a Canadian bank account form Ireland I leave in 3 weeks and me and my girlfriend are concerned about how to take our money with us. . . .I know the process of opening an account when am in Canada but I dont want to have to wait until I get their just incase we need money for a deposit on an apartment.

If anyone can tell me my options on getting my bank account opoened from Ireland that would be great. . . .

Kind Regards.
FONZIE.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I opened a Canadian HSBC account since they provide that service across borders. Think it costs £100 though if you have a basic account (mine was free of charge since I have their top tier account)

There may be others, but most people I know open them once there... my cousin works for Scotia Bank in Montreal and says it's instant once you get there (but guess you already know this info)


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
We opened an RBC account from England without issue except we could put money in but no withdrawals until we arrived. We made an appointment for the day after we landed and everything was ready for us at no charge.

Good luck


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Without doubt the HSBC would be the best choice for you right now. In my experience, contrary to the comment above, because of money laundering etc , One of the requirements for all Canadian banks is you have to be physically present when opening an account. The HSBC allows this in as much as it is a true 'world bank.

I'd therefore suggest you go the HSBC route for now and as and when you get here, you can make changes how you wish

Mike


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

mikejb said:


> Without doubt the HSBC would be the best choice for you right now. In my experience, contrary to the comment above, because of money laundering etc , One of the requirements for all Canadian banks is you have to be physically present when opening an account. The HSBC allows this in as much as it is a true 'world bank.
> 
> I'd therefore suggest you go the HSBC route for now and as and when you get here, you can make changes how you wish
> 
> Mike


It really would depend on whether they currently have an HSBC bank account though... If not just take some cash with you, open an account the day you land and transfer the money online.

Certainly what Brockthebadger says is true for Australia, but not sure whether it is still the same for Canada...


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes you are probably right in that they need an HSBC account prior to travelling to Canada or they open one up in Ireland having pointed out to the bank their plans and their reasoning behind it. I can;t see there being a problem with that

As of 8 plus years ago when I tried opening a bank account in BC Canada (I am unsure if the banking codes remains constant throughout the whole of Canada) The banks were adamant the individual HAD to be present in order to open an account, regardless of paying money in being the option.

Before that it might well be the banks operated differently.

WIth luck my personal experiences are not the norm

Mike


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

As of six years ago, RBC opened an account for me and allowed me to deposit our savings . As stated, they would not allow me to withdraw any funds until I was in Canada and presenting my papers in their bank. We received our bank debit cards and cheques on the day we went to the bank.

I have emailed the officer of the bank who assisted us so may have some up to date information soon.

I suggest you approach a number of banks and weigh up the pros and cons including costs.

Best wishes

Bill


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

See Brockthebadger above who has more recent info then I do. As it happens, my first bank in BC Canada was also RBC so maybe like in the UK, the final say in banking could be determined by each branch manager. I know when I was trying to gain information 8 plus years ago I dealt with what I assumed to be the RBC head office (wherever that is) who were absolutely adamant I had ot be present in order to open ANY type of account. 

As seen from above, each individual is likely treated different. I also echo the suggestion you shop around.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

FONZIE.IE said:


> Hello again members,
> 
> I am trying to figure out If I can open a Canadian bank account form Ireland I leave in 3 weeks and me and my girlfriend are concerned about how to take our money with us. . . .I know the process of opening an account when am in Canada but I dont want to have to wait until I get their just incase we need money for a deposit on an apartment.
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't recommend HSBC to anybody. My wife and I opened a HSBC account in the UK and used their international service to set up a Canadian account being told our Good credit score would follow us into Canada. That didn't happen. They limit your withdrawals on your debit cards even though you have the cash in the account to meet the demand. Getting credit cards was another chore. 

Tripp


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

Trip said:


> Personally I wouldn't recommend HSBC to anybody. My wife and I opened a HSBC account in the UK and used their international service to set up a Canadian account being told our Good credit score would follow us into Canada. That didn't happen. They limit your withdrawals on your debit cards even though you have the cash in the account to meet the demand. Getting credit cards was another chore.
> 
> Tripp


there is no HSBC in Ireland so that option is out anyway. its a preety easy thing to do once you get here.then you could arrange to transfer your funds on line?
good luck


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Comment from my local branch of RBC:-

"If a client would like to start the account opening process before they
arrive in Canada they can call collect, 506-864-2275 (Royal Direct).
There is a different process if the client will be arriving in the
Montreal area within 2 weeks.

Royal Direct will start the process for them and the account will be
restrained until the client can present themselves at a branch with
their ID."

Hope that helps

Bill


----------

